# Dragic Interested in Going Back to Europe (Update: Dragic denies it)



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

> Suns guard Goran Dragic might leave the NBA after the completion of his current contract.
> 
> Goran is under contract with Phoenix next season for $1.97 million and there is a team option for $2.1 million in 2011-12.
> 
> ...


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/68809/20100822/dragic_might_opt_to_leave_nba/



Interesting. Not sure why he would want to do that knowing that he's pretty much labeled the Savior of our Franchise. And the heir apparent to Nash.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Dragic Interested in Going Back to Europe*

Smh. Whatever. If he wants to leave, let him ****ing go now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Just caught this elsewhere




> Hi Seth
> 
> I hope you enjoy the hot Phoenix I was a little surprised when I saw your mail This news is not correct, because I made a statement that I want to end my basketball carrer in Europe. So this is a big misunderstanding of the Greek journalist. In this moment I'm very happy in the NBA and I'm not going to Europe! I am a member of the Phoenix Suns, and my desire is to stay in Phoenix for many years!
> 
> It was nice to hear from you. Greetings from Europe! EL DRAGON



http://arizona.sbnation.com/2010/8/22/1636730/goran-dragic-denies-wanting-to


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know about now, but a couple of years ago Josh Childress was the highest paid player in Europe and he was making something similar to the MLE. I'm guessing that's going to be the minimum that Dragic will get when he becomes a free agent (assuming he continues to play like he did last year). Going back to Europe would be a huge step backwards for him. Only way I could see it happening is if there's a lockout which seems like a deadlock. Of course there might be several NBA free agents go over to Europe if they have the oppurtunity and there's no NBA.


----------

